# Cemetery columns finished



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A continuation of this thread.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18169

I finished them up a couple days ago. 
I made "two" tops. The piece permanantly attached to the column frame and a second top that the gargoyles are affixed to. I drilled four holes in this piece and will bolt them to the column on Halloween night. This will allow me to detach the gargoyles when I want to, in order to avoid vandalism or breakage. The gargoyles were purchased at Target a few years back. They sit on a piece of two inch foam which is then glued to the top piece of plywood. The columns received a new prime coat, two coats of drylock and a finish stain of watered down dark gray to give them an old streaky look. They came out pretty good. Can't wait to put them up with the fence! Thanks for looking.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Do you have a link to the previous thread?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey, looks great. Nice job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The Archivist said:


> Do you have a link to the previous thread?


Yup, Posted it just now. My bad! Had too many windows open at once.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Those are some amazing looking colums. Very nice paint job too.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

IMU said:


> Hey, looks great. Nice job!


Thanks IMU. Appreciate it!



Bone Dancer said:


> Those are some amazing looking colums. Very nice paint job too.


Thanks BD. They ended up looking pretty close to old stone which is what I wanted.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think those would look lovely at the end of our driveway. Of course, we'd have to change the name...


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

They real came out nice. They would be a nice addition to any haunt. I like Gargoyles any way.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Agreed - gargoyles RULE!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I almost bought dragons for these but the ones I liked weren't available. I had purchased these from Target a few years ago and used them for various things but now they have a permanant home!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, got the link to the other thread.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Those look good, really good.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

looking good!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! Very Nice!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Those are great looking columns, awesome job.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words. This year I'm going to try to light them from above. There is a nice Maple tree on the other side of the sidewalk and my plan is to rig an orange or blue floodlight (whichever looks best) to shine on them so the plaques/detail show up. I haven't climbed a tree in awhile so this should be interesting!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Really looks good. Wish I had them.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

They came out really great! Love the gargoyles and the stone finish to them!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Every home should have guardian gargoyles.  Nice job.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great. I didn't realize they were going to be solid gray. I definitely like them that way. The gargoyles are really sweet. It's hard to find a good set this year.

How tall are the columns, and how do you plan to attach the fence? I've worked out a theory for mine (metal brackets and 3/4 pvcs in between) but I haven't incorporated the brackets yet. I'd like to hear how you decided to handle that.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey! Looking good! Very stately looking. I'll jump on the gargoyle bandwagon too. 

I'll come visit in the hospital after you fall out of the tree.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice...like the plaque in front
evry column needs a gargoyle for sure
good job
lit up should look real nice
be careful in that tree..LOL


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

DarkLore said:


> Looks great. I didn't realize they were going to be solid gray. I definitely like them that way. The gargoyles are really sweet. It's hard to find a good set this year.
> 
> How tall are the columns, and how do you plan to attach the fence? I've worked out a theory for mine (metal brackets and 3/4 pvcs in between) but I haven't incorporated the brackets yet. I'd like to hear how you decided to handle that.


The columns (minus the gargoyles) are a bit over four feet tall. There are two "L" brackets attached to each one, which the horizontal fence pieces screw onto. If you look at the first pic in the original post, you can see the fence posts I use are 4x4's. I also have the L brackets on these to hold the fence.



lewlew said:


> Hey! Looking good! Very stately looking. I'll jump on the gargoyle bandwagon too.
> 
> I'll come visit in the hospital after you fall out of the tree.


Where's the love Mark!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

They came out really great! Look forward to seeing them in your setup. Any thought to using some fake ivy or moss to break up the expanse of grey? Just a thought. Love all the trim work.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I like those columns more than any I've seen to date. They are believable but interesting.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

After reviewing the images, I see the L brackets.

I'm doing something a bit different. I'm building a hitch pin connector into the side of the columns. The end of the fence will rest on the connection to the column with a eyebolt through it. I'm curious whether I should let the fence sections rest on the ground to reduce bowing...or make them raised slightly off the ground to give a better look. That will also keep dirt out of the pcv. My display will not be up all month. Thoughts?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Uruk-Hai said:


> They came out really great! Look forward to seeing them in your setup. Any thought to using some fake ivy or moss to break up the expanse of grey? Just a thought. Love all the trim work.


Thanks UH. Always glad when you weigh in on my threads
Actually, we do plan to use some ivy/vine type stuff to give them a neglected old look. There is a wooded area not far from our house that we're going to visit next week. We've seen some old vines in there that would work well, and if not, we'll hit up Michaels for the ivy. The trim worked out great. Got it at Lowes. I wasn't sure how I wanted to dress them up but this fit the bill!



Rahnefan said:


> I like those columns more than any I've seen to date. They are believable but interesting.


That is a wonderful compliment given all the great talent here and some of the awesome columns I've seen. They ended up looking as I hoped, and are to scale with our yard and the cemetery scene we do. Thanks!



DarkLore said:


> After reviewing the images, I see the L brackets.
> 
> I'm doing something a bit different. I'm building a hitch pin connector into the side of the columns. The end of the fence will rest on the connection to the column with a eyebolt through it. I'm curious whether I should let the fence sections rest on the ground to reduce bowing...or make them raised slightly off the ground to give a better look. That will also keep dirt out of the pcv. My display will not be up all month. Thoughts?


Our yard is uneven and I pretty much let the pvc rest "lightly" on the ground. I shim it in a few spots to prevent extreme bowing but a little distortion adds to the creep factor. I normally have mine out by now but the weather has been terrible so my plan is to get it up next Monday or Tuesday. Mine has weathered well over the past several years. Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------

